# Alles Geld der Welt: Was ist der Preis für ein Leben? Exklusiver Clip



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Februar 2018)

*Alles Geld der Welt: Was ist der Preis für ein Leben? Exklusiver Clip*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Alles Geld der Welt: Was ist der Preis für ein Leben? Exklusiver Clip* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alles Geld der Welt: Was ist der Preis für ein Leben? Exklusiver Clip*


----------



## sethdiabolos (11. Februar 2018)

*Alles Geld der Welt: Was ist der Preis für ein Leben? Exklusiver Clip*

Ein Thema, was aktueller ist als je zuvor. Viele Superreiche, hundertausend mal mehr Arme und Bedürftige und die Reichen schert das weitestgehend einen Dreck. Da könnte auch die eigene Familie betroffen sein, einigen wird auch die egal sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles Geld der Welt: Was ist der Preis für ein Leben? Exklusiver Clip*

Eine Gesellschaft, die Superreiche zuläßt, ist an sich schon verkommen.

Wegen Ch. Plummer könnte man sich den Film mal ansehen.


----------



## facehugger (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles Geld der Welt: Was ist der Preis für ein Leben? Exklusiver Clip*

Wie war das doch gleich? Ahja, geben ist seliger denn nehmen... Aber dazu wird der Mensch (vor allem in unserer Gesellschaftsform) nunmal nicht erzogen. Raffen, raffen, raffen. Oft lachen über uns die Affen...

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles Geld der Welt: Was ist der Preis für ein Leben? Exklusiver Clip*

Jaja, der Enkel Trick


----------



## Kyrodar (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles Geld der Welt: Was ist der Preis für ein Leben? Exklusiver Clip*

5 Euro.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles Geld der Welt: Was ist der Preis für ein Leben? Exklusiver Clip*

Für die hohe Kante reicht Sparsamkeit für Reichtum muss es da schon Geiz sein. Gerade in solchen Kreisen ist es ja nicht unüblich und wenn dann so ein Fall eintritt kostet der Geiz richtig Geld. Er hat zwar durch seine Sturheit sogar da noch sparen können aber die Summe dem Enkel als Schuld aufzuerlegen ist mehr als Dreist. Ich für meinen Teil werde ihn mir ehe rnicht ansehen und mein zartes Sitzfleisch schonen


----------



## vioucel (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles Geld der Welt: Was ist der Preis für ein Leben? Exklusiver Clip*

Ich kenne keine reiche Person, die glücklich wäre. Persönlich deutet meine Lebenserfahrung darauf hin, dass das "goldene Mittel" in allem, einschließlich Geld, sein sollte. Alles viel Glück!


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles Geld der Welt: Was ist der Preis für ein Leben? Exklusiver Clip*

...Der Preis des Lebens ist der Tod!
...Und der Sinn des Lebens, dem eigenen Leben einen individuellen Sinn zu geben!!!
Passt jetzt nicht musste aber mal gesagt werden


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Alles Geld der Welt: Was ist der Preis für ein Leben? Exklusiver Clip*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Eine Gesellschaft, die Superreiche zuläßt, ist an sich schon verkommen.
> 
> Wegen Ch. Plummer könnte man sich den Film mal ansehen.



Es hat sich halt im Kern eigentlich wenig verändert. Früher war es halt Erbadel, da hat man Titel, Land, Menschen und Geld geerbet heute ist es halt Geldadel, erbst du Geld und bekommst dadurch quasi deinen "Titel".
Aber heute wie früher, wer wohlhabend geboren wird (erbt) bleibt auch in der Regel wohlhabend und wer arm geboren wird wird auch nur sehr selten wohlhabend werden.

Es gilt halt nach wie vor: "Sie sollen doch Kuchen essen so sie kein Bort haben."


----------

